# Screen Printing Pricing Calculator Integration.



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Is there a way to fully integrate an excel based calculator into a php based shopping cart? We have been trying to do a pricing structure for days and it's a bear! There's got to be a fix.

Example: 
*customer inputs*- color of shirt- quantity- colors on front- colors on back.

*website gives*- price per shirt with quantity breaks at set points and automatically adds in set-up, ink, flash charges.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

out da box said:


> Is there a way to fully integrate an excel based calculator into a php based shopping cart? We have been trying to do a pricing structure for days and it's a bear! There's got to be a fix.
> 
> Example:
> *customer inputs*- color of shirt- quantity- colors on front- colors on back.
> ...


You mean so that customers can automatically get realtime quotes from your website? With you inputting your costs and markup?

It is possible, but it requires some php programming. There's one or 2 on the market that can do it. Check out the offering from Digital Fruition: Apparel Decoration Quoting System - Digital Fruition


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Yep, that's what I need, but man the price is steep. Wish I knew how to code.


----------



## Crescent (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi outa da box, checking back to see if you found any more info...I am looking for the same kind of solution to take the website to the next level.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We had to do it the hard way, but it can be done.
Still working on integrating size brackets to the cart.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

We have a very similar solution on our site (visit link below and check the products page). It is fully dynamic, with quantity breaks, discounts, and special offers. It really isn't that big of a deal to program. PM me and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

@outdabox Hey, if you want to shoot me a PM, go for it. This can be done, it is not hard, but from a developers point of view, it can be time consuming.

Right now your website gave me 12000 white tees with a 3 color print for $120K and 1000 white tees with a 1 color print for $4530...that can't be right...can it?

I have a pretty cool vision of your site in my head...


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

the funk said:


> @outdabox Hey, if you want to shoot me a PM, go for it. This can be done, it is not hard, but from a developers point of view, it can be time consuming.
> 
> Right now your website gave me 12000 white tees with a 3 color print for $120K and 1000 white tees with a 1 color print for $4530...that can't be right...can it?
> 
> I have a pretty cool vision of your site in my head...


Why not? lol


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

TshirtGuru said:


> Why not? lol


12k shirts @$10/pc = LOL


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

we use a php one, but i reckon you'd be better off using a shopping cart so you can jump to the next step of taking card payments etc much easier.

ours is useful and we get an email everytime a quote is generated so we get feedback from the site but i think there are disadvantages to this way of doing it.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

The online quote for 12k pcs should be 4.45/pc now- still a little high.


----------



## pcuenin (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if there are any new plug-ins or anything for this type of solution? I am experience in web design, and simple retail ecommerce but do not know how to do this type of programming to for quoting a print job. 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Tony50 (Apr 23, 2009)

I am curious, how do you get your orders off the website? Do you export them as aTXT file? Or do you re-key the info inro orders? Od do you write them by hand?


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Your best bet for a solution like this is going to be one of 2 things.

A) A php script with values in the database that just adds things together and gives a % off for quantity.

B) A javascript that acts like a calculator with pre-defined values.

Both can be time consuming. I have made scripts like these for myself as well as other clothing lines, and they work great. You just have to find out how advanced you want it (more advanced would work better in PHP) and find someone that can do it.


-Tim


----------

